

GitHub Mobile - obilgic
http://mobile.github.com/

======
Kerrick
"Introducing?" These have been around for a while.

------
tantalor
Why is this not a web app?

------
amccloud
What is it built with?

Edit: It appears to be native and built with
<https://github.com/probablycorey/wax> on ios.

------
tantalor
Notice the price (free). I wonder whether this app would actually be very
useful. Are you updating issues on the train?

~~~
taproot
Without looking at the link at all id guess getting push pull notifications on
the train would be pretty cool. At least seeing whats on order for the day
sort of thing.

------
sdornan
GitHub Issues has been around for a while. Where's GitHub - with all the
Android version's features - for iOS?

